# Deep Drop set-ups



## pacsman (Oct 12, 2007)

What is the best deep drop set up in your opinion? Trying to learn. I fish a lot in 60 to 90 feet of water, but I definitely don't know squat about deep dropping. What size reel? What size rod? What size line? What size leader? Targeting Grouper and whatever else keeps kicking my but out there.Thank you for all your help.


----------



## biggamefishr (Oct 26, 2007)

what are you considering deep dropping? I've heard a few people recently consider 250-300' deep dropping and for this i would just use a 6/0 with braid. Other folks consider 600'+ as deep dropping and i would strongly suggest an electric reel


----------



## pacsman (Oct 12, 2007)

Thank you Josh. I have been starting in the 200ft range and am slowly working my way out. I have been fishing with a 6/0 with 100# Dacron. It does well but If I go much deeper....I guess I am going to have to suck it up and get an electric.Just not as young as I once was....but I sure do like grouper and not as many boats around.

Dave


----------



## recess (Oct 8, 2007)

First off we call anything over 350 feet a deep area. Deep dropping a set of baits down 600 feet or so is not as easy as you think. You need almost no wind and the current plays a big part too. It also depend on what type of boat you are in. Like a diplacement,cator deepCC hull. They all have different drift rate. Remember someone will need to hold the boat ON TOP of the spot were the lines are 600 feet down. Some use 3#,5# and up to 10# weights. What goes down will have to come up. I recommend braid line, not to big to help cut the current down aidding you to again keep your line straight down. Just a few things to think about for now hope this helps a little. Gene


----------



## pacsman (Oct 12, 2007)

Gene 

Thank you. I appreciate your expert opinion.Man you guys hammer them week to week. Thankfully I have started fishing with a friend of mine on a 24 intrepid. It gets us there fast and he runs the boat...which takes the pressure off of me. All I have to do is deck hand and fish. We keep venturing futher and further and I just want to be prepared. I do like to tangle with those big fish,but I like eating them even more.Dave


----------



## -=Desperado=- (Jun 19, 2009)

Im getting 2 gator blanks just for this.The rods are 130 class 3 foot 3 inches.Gonna stick em in curved aftco complete aluminum assemblys.

there are a few real good electrics also.


----------



## pacsman (Oct 12, 2007)

Thank you Sir!


----------



## Worn Out (May 10, 2008)

I have an old "Electra-mate 612" mounted to a Penn 6/0... It hasn't been used in 20 yrs. I hooked to a battery and nada.. If you want to play with it, it's available for the promise of some grouper... 

I'm in Warrington..I.M.(or is it P.M)if interested..


----------



## pacsman (Oct 12, 2007)

Thank you and yes I am interested. I sent you a PM.

Dave


----------



## -=Desperado=- (Jun 19, 2009)

this blank



MH Gator 3'3" .810B 26T 80-130lb. Deep Drop 

1 of these UB4curved short butt












6 of these in a spiral wrap










and than 1 of these for the foregrip.

This would be one BADASS deep drop rod you just stick in a holder and tear em up with 250 lb test braid










and than top it off with this dude even has an automatic Jigging function 














this would be my deep drop setup for sure or even bottom fishing in 220 feet.The rod would be bulletproof.


----------



## Eastern Tackle (Jul 6, 2009)

> *i ?!u?d ?uop (7/15/2009)*
> 
> 6 of these in a spiral wrap
> 
> ...




If you did a spiral, you would want the first two guides on top. Static test wouldn't matter much, as the rod would have little to no bend anyway. If you put the first two guides on top, the line would lay straight on the reel, which on really deep dropping, would matter quite a bit. You can also do the 8 degree offset, but I like the idea of two on top. This is pic of next gen spiral wrapped jigger. 5'6" 80-200lb rod.


----------



## -=Desperado=- (Jun 19, 2009)

> *Eastern Tackle (7/15/2009)*
> 
> 
> > *i ?!u?d ?uop (7/15/2009)*
> ...


give me a 130 class rod and ill show you some bend i it.Go up to Outcast and ask them to show the 100 class rod i just snapped if its still up there LOL.I would not be dropping 250 dollars on parts per rod unless i needed to trust me.


----------

